# Wethersfield CT Bicycle Festival Show and Swap Meet, Sun June 13th (7am set up) 8am - 12 - Hanmer Elementary School



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 14, 2021)

Event this year is outdoor with masks like Mike's successful "Dudley" show up in North Grosvenor dale earlier this year. 

While this is modeled after the beloved "Dudley" Swaps, you will find more regular folk too. They are looking for bikes and accessories. Some families are looking for kids bikes. Of course the usual collectable and flipper bicycle crowd is there too.

25$ per seller to go to the WHS Bicycle Club. *Sellers please use the BOE Building Entrance off of Hartford Ave. *

People not selling please use the Hanmer School Lot. 

Wethersfield is great place to ride around and get lunch after. 

Also if you want to come down in May we have decorated bicycles all up and down historic main street. 


LINK TO FB EVENT for latest info.









contact tbrown@wethersfield.me


----------



## undercover_poe (May 14, 2021)

Sounds like fun. Any Bmx to be seen or had at an event like this?


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 14, 2021)

undercover_poe said:


> Sounds like fun. Any Bmx to be seen or had at an event like this?



Yes always everything, but how much and what varies from year to year. I have a real gem of a barn find old diamondback I'm bringing. (pics on my other account sorry)

It's an all inclusive bicycle show, so not as much as a straight BMX, or Balloon tire, or MTB, or Road only event. But for folks like me that like everything, it's kind of cool to see the variety.


----------



## Upchuck79 (May 14, 2021)

Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast said:


> Event this year is outdoor with masks like Mike's successful "Dudley" show up in North Grosvenor dale earlier this year.
> 
> While this is modeled after the beloved "Dudley" Swaps, you will find more regular folk too. They are looking for bikes and accessories. Some families are looking for kids bikes. Of course the usual collectable and flipper bicycle crowd is there too.
> 
> ...



TBrown - do sellers pay at the door? or reserve spots in advance? I am planning on attending from Stamford area - what time can sellers arrive and set up? Thanks


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 14, 2021)

undercover_poe said:


> Sounds like fun. Any Bmx to be seen or had at an event like this?


----------



## undercover_poe (May 14, 2021)

I’m feeling it. Nice DB.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 17, 2021)

Here is the fixed flier...  tired eyes last week...


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 25, 2021)

For those of you coming to sell. Here is a map... Line up at side of gate. We open gate at 7am, and collect the $25 as you come in. Set up with the public welcome at 8am. 

PS we have great restaurants, an ice cream shop, etc..., and some great streets and even dirt roads to ride on for after.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 7, 2021)

Great show right around the corner, folks! 

I'll be there with my junk 🙂


----------



## manuel rivera (Jun 11, 2021)

I'll be there short ride from my house


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ok we better see pics!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm packed up and ready. Anyone attending please stop by and say hi - I'll be in the spot with the white canopy and folding table .


----------

